#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

## Shakespear

In this discussion 

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*



in the Pet. Software section I got the idea that it would be a good idea to have a thread just about how you do this. We can not go too much into the details as we will never see the model someone is working on, but I think general ideas and suggestions might be sufficient to help people in this area.

For myself I can say I have done some but not enough to say I am an expert as in our business you need to do 10 different things at a time and can not often spend a lot of time in one area. That was my working environment, "Now your on project X doing y, then your on project Y doing s." Never in one very long.

Well here we go ....

In the discussion I mentioned above someone was asking about a program SLB has called SIMOPT. I had once looked at it in my spare time. Using gradient sensitivities the programs helps to find a better history match. That sounds easy in those few words but requires much more work and understanding of what is happening.

With this in mind I would suggest the following work available for free which explains a bit this process in another application.





> Sensitivity-Based History Matching Algorithms and Streamline Methods
> The prominence of sensitivity-based history matching algorithms can be largely attributed to the rapid convergence they exhibit. Because of the computational challenge posed by even the smallest of field-scale history-matching endeavors, it becomes imperative for the computation of sensitivity coefficients to be as efficient as practically possible. One of the distinguishing features of streamline-based history matching algorithms is their superior efficiency in computing sensitivity coefficients.1 It
> is the rapid sensitivity computation and thus applicability of the streamline-based method achieved in two phase applications that motivates the extension to three-phase production data researched in this work. The efficacy of the approach in calculating sensitivities is a direct consequence of the nature of the streamline formulation for modeling the dynamics
> of fluid flow. In the streamline domain, the flow and transport equations are decoupled with a resulting reduction of the solution of a three-dimensional problem to a series of one-dimensional problems.14 In chapter II, we discuss the streamline formulation for the forward problem, and the sensitivity formulation for the inverse problem is detailed in chapter III



The above comes from here which I recommend to read



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Another good article from someone doing the work for a client and what the client was complaining about is this one

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Some parameters are not important AT CERTAIN TIMES to the end result from a simulation. This is where sensitivities can tell you a lot (what to focus on).See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## bratek

Thank you for your supports!

Cheers,
Bratek

----------


## Shakespear

Here we have an excellent paper for those new to Reservoir Simulation History Matching.  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> We discuss the idea that the true model (represented here by the base case) is not necessarily the most likely to be obtained using conventional history-matching methods.



This is the BIG problem. You do not know if you are even close to the "true" model when you get your best match of Historical Production and what the model Response is over the same time frame. Hence you Predictions are always in question.

In the Real World we do not have TIME to think long. Someone wants an answer in a week and you must give ONE !!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## ziiishan@gmail.com

can u plz share ECLIPSE 2008 or 2009 (preferable)??

----------


## Shakespear

Our good friend Mid has kindly uploaded for us some papers related to history matching. You can find them here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Do look at this paper as it talks about history matching process commonly used today.





> SPE-96410




Ziishan

Use the search option to try and find things you need. You will find it.

----------


## Athon

Thanks for this papers.

----------


## Shakespear

I recommend looking at this paper provided to us by kamal-shawqi 

Engineering Control in Reservoir Simulation: Part I

In the thread

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Wink:

----------


## Shakespear

Nice and detailed study showing how to do History Matching ...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## temr

Shakespear, thanks for information.
I is really good.
But did you tried to make assited history matching without Simopt.
As i understand for doing this you need model ( sim model)
Several test runs with changed parameter
Based on this run you build vertical and horizontal function of parameter

----------


## Shakespear

I have used Simopt before and it can be useful. However it WILL NOT do the History Matching for you. It will give you clues but only if you use it right. Using it right requires understanding the whole History Matching process and how Simopt (math behind it) works.

Yes, you need a simulator to use it, if I understand your question right. Simopt modifies the DATA file for Eclipse and then runs ECLIPSE. Looks at the results, does its calculations, modifies the DATA files and runs Eclipse again.  ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## temr

The problem is that  simopt as eclipse is a black box 
Changing parameters in near well area should be justified.
Now i finishing  algo wich will make several realization of set of  properties ( for ex permx, permy, permz) run the models and make r2 for each wells.
My quastion was if you have ideas or expertize how to analyse result  data and link it to proper desision making

----------


## coyee

Anyone have e-book of "Practical Reservoir Simulation" by Mike Carlson?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Shakespear

temr

I went to a class that was given by Chuck Kossack (nice guy) on using SIMOPT. This was more than 8 yrs. ago. We used the package to work on simple problems. It looked good BUT .... on a large problem it looked like SIMOPT could be used only to fine tune what was previously done by a "human". What is the state of SIMOPT today I have no idea. Within SLB I did not meet any engineers over 40 yrs old who used it !!!! Do you see what I mean  :Embarrassment: 

MEPO is said to be better, but what "better" means I am not sure. Like any tool you need time to learn it. The office and deadlines are not the place to do this.

Now SIMOPT should have IF-THEN tools to allow you to implement your algorithm within it. Did you look at the Tutorials that SIMOPT has to get idea how to do some things? GRADZONE  should help identify "variable" that the model is most sensitive to, however be careful that you pick well the data that should be match. 

It would be useful for you to look at this thesis





> QUANTIFICATION OF UNCERTAINTY DURING HISTORY MATCHING
> A Thesis
> by
> MARTIN GUILLERMO ALVARADO



it can be downloaded from the Net.




coyee

""Practical Reservoir Simulation" by Mike Carlson" so far has not been seen anywhere. If I was you I would look at the book through GOOGLE.Book and capture images using something like SNAGIT. Someone also said that there is a way to capture the book partially since it is not downloadable.See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## coyee

Shakespear, thanks for your suggestion.. I've searched in google and also asked some of my friends, but no one ever download the e-book.

Thank you

----------


## temr

Shakespear tahnks for information so will try to use Simopt

----------


## Shakespear

Have a look at the following paper on Error in History Matching. The case used is very simple. I would just read the conclusion of the paper as the rest is rather intensive math.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bratek

Shakespear,

Thank you for your helps, hope that I will have time to discuss with you when I finish my static modeling.
Are you still stay in PL?

Cheers,
Bratek

----------


## Shakespear

This is an important issue





> Reservoir simulation is a versatile tool for reservoir
> engineering. Usually CPU-time is the limiting factor when the
> simulation model is made. The objective of this paper is to
> provide guidelines for choosing black-oil or compositional
> reservoir simulators. The paper also recommends procedures
> for generation of black-oil PVT tables and for initialization of
> black-oil and pseudoized EOS simulation models.
> Furthermore, a stepwise component pseudoization procedure
> in order to minimize the number of component when a
> ...



You can read here more

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

History Matching issues are discussed in this paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For beginners

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dealing with Uncertainty

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehsan ali

@ shakespear
@ temr
my question to both of u is about Gridding (simulation in flogrid). U know in gridding process we make grid blocks of reservoir rock, and we assign various props to these grids( poro, perm, saturation etc.) and these props. vary from one grid block to the other.my question is that how do we come to know at surface about these props. away from well bore, what is the source of this information to us????
this is the question that bothers me... 
plz help me .....

----------


## temr

ehsan ali - this proccess call petrophysical modeling 
You have values in 2 wells then using existing algoritms you model property in innerwell space.
During model you can use siesmic attributes which can help to understand you reservoir behavier
so data you use in petro/facies modelling
1. well data
2. Litology
3. Sizes geo bodies
4. Siesmic attributes
look for books here there is a lot of them

----------


## Shakespear

Ehsan

Something tells me you are using FLOGRID as you mention it. OK, this simplest thing that you could do would be to make maps of properties (por, perm, NTG etc). In the simplest case (we need to think simple as you sound like a beginner) you will have a map for each layer that represents your reservoir.

If you have FLOGRID and its tutorials data sets then I would in your case work STEP-by-STEP through these examples to see how this is done. Print the example text from the PDF file and then study what it is that is being done and do it yourself. Repeat until you understand it well. NO OTHER WAY TO DO THIS, YOU must do the clicking.

If you click on FILE-->COMMANDS-->PLAY COMMANDS, in FLOGRID, then go to the directory tutorials/grainne and chose load_data.cmd. This file has commands to perform a whole series of tasks that someone would need to do to load data into FLOGRID. Such a CMD file allows you to quickly change certain input (maps, wells, logs, etc) and REDO your project quickly.

This also allows YOU to see what was done.

If you run the sim_from_maps.cmd you will see the simulation grid building process, but first chose "NEW Workspace".

Today FLOGRID has been replaced by PETREL which also has the CMD option.

----------


## ehsan ali

thank you very much of both of you.

----------


## Shakespear

Good article on Validating a Geologic Model. If this is wrong your simulation model is trash  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehsan ali

In Flogrid when we plan new wells, we can select our desired location for them. My question is that can we change their perforation intervals,( If reservoir consists of several layers and we want to perforate the well not in all layers but only in specific interval). And also can we change their specifications e.g. flow capacity etc in Flogrid??? If yes then how??

----------


## Tejaswy

Very helpful you guys....you guys are all aces in my book.

See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## vinomarky

I've had some very good results with the Roxar EnABLE package in conjunction with Eclipse, having used it on a dozen or so projects. Great tool to assess sensitivities and (a) drill down to a number of good matches or (b) establish a probabilistic distribution of predictions

I've never used SimOPT (I believe it is more aimed at optimizing new drill locations), have heard poor things about Cougar and two colleagues of mine have had average/poor results with MEPO

Just my two cents worth.

VM

----------


## temr

Shakespear, so 1 version of my assisted history matching program is ready 
the results are 
model 900 k active cells one run on 8 core station 4 hours 
243 wells
oil 
gas 
Vapoil
Water
It tooks me a week to set up 98 percent of wells in the range of +-10 % of history data in terms of total production of liquid oil and gas  and +- 20 % of history bhp
The algo consist of following steps
1. check well for Liquid total
2. check for BHP
3. check Water cut
4. check for Gor
The main thing i change is multx,multy, myltz in schedule section and this worries me 
What you think of this ??

----------


## vinomarky

temr,

Am interested to know what sort of algorithm you use - care to elaborate?

Is it something along the lines of an algorithm that contours observed pressure points in time, from this map then calculating the pressure gradients in X and Y directions - doing the same for simulated pressures and dividing one gradient map by the other to figure out the difference and making appropriate MULTx corrections to try to better match?

If so, I've dabbled in this before, and generally found that (unless the geology is quite simple) I ran the significant risk of missing flags pointing to changes needed to the depositional framework - instead 'fixing' with sometimes unrealistic multipliers. Additionally, if your HC saturations are quite dependent upon perm, then changing PERM (I know you are changing MULTx arrays, but unless you have some other process like fractures/streaks etc you would really need to multiply through your PERMx arrays - at least for those mults greater than 1, for those less than 1 you can write off to baffling) messes with the material balance, often resulting in an iterative process that had problems converging to a satisfactory grid.

Suggest that you multiply your final MULTx with your PERMx's - and see whether perms (and PORO's - use crossplot) that result are realistic - get with your geologist and see if they buy into it.... Likewise calculate new HC saturations based on the new PERMx  xMULTx's and re-run to see what it did with your material balance. Sometimes it worked for me, many times it gave me a PERM grid that had many (unrealistic) bullseyes in it..

Good luck!

----------


## temr

vinomarky
thanks for you advise
additional geologist is to expensive for me , so  i am doing everything by my self form core to simulation.
As for algorithm it is quite simple 
basically what i am doing firstly is analysis of reason of water and gas break for each well. The process have two steps. At first step program analyze the wcut and gor ratio by well and choose candidates(slaves) and the possible reason(hosts) the candidate mismatch history (injector , aqufer , gas cap etc) and prepare decision matrix for me , secondly i check all candidates manually and approve the list with hosts and slaves.
On second step  program create several realization of multx arrays and run all cases in eclipse . After  all runs program create sensitivity analysis for each candidate and i use this data to make final multx array

----------


## vinomarky

Sounds interesting - I can't quite picture the full workflow, but interesting nonetheless.... 

If you are inclined, can you further elaborate on what logic/algorithm you are using to drive your MULTX array realizations? Do they converge as you get towards a solution, or is it a stochastic exercise that through experimental design type approach you eventually find something that works?

----------


## temr

The program uses fuzzy logic algos to select candidates - and that is hardest part to implement
ones i found candidate and reason 
the program "draw" the multx path from the candidate to the source 
using box keyword in schedule section
and the realizations are quite simple min max and average value  for the sake of sensitivity
like this.....

----------


## temr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Multx array

----------


## vinomarky

Ok, understand better what you are doing now.

I think that you'll find though that while it may deliver a solution, it will in all likelihood not be very predictive.... Unless you actually think there are channels between inj/prj pairs (in which case you should probably stochastically incorporate others as well) the solution will not represent the geology of what is driving the observations. 

When people take the model - nodding at how well it matches history - their next step is to say "ok, now where shall we drill the next well" or "when will this field go uneconomic".... By tuning the pathways between wells only, you will not address the other 80% of the reservoir, so it will be poor at adressing these questions... In the image above - without knowing the geology - I would say there is a reasonable likelihood that instead of a unrealistic looking high perm channel between inj/prd pairs you may instead have a thin high perm layer in the area... the two scenarios will result in significantly different outcomes should you drill a well (for example) between well 611 and well 620... Your channel scenario will show reasonable water free production for quite a while, while a regional high-perm streak will result in early breakthrough again..... This just underscores the importance of having appropriate geology representation.

As an interim step, perhaps you could try using your multiple MULTX paths as the framework to calculate a MULTX map, that is at least continous through the field? This wont address the layering issue, but if you find that you have problems matching with continuous mult changes, then it may point the finger toward requiring instead vertical heterogeneity changes (high perm streaks etc)

This should be fairly easy (I've done similar in the past) - In Petrel you'd create a number of straight line polygons between your inj/prd pairs at different depths (where the depth = MULTX Value), then use the 'make simple surface' operation. You may have to append all the polygons into one group or convert them to a points set first though. Ensure you appropriately define your boundary condition limits (ie setup some phantom MULTX values = 1.0 around the structure perimeter, or limit max/min values ion the surface creation step) so that it does not extrapolate silly numbers away from control points. You can then create a MULTX property grid = surface values (one of the operations available on each model property)

Good luck!

----------


## temr

Thankx for comments, but
Do not agree with you for several reasons.
Firstly the reservoir you looking for is low permeability ( 1- 10 md) and it carbonates ( my program choose methods dependently on type of rock and permeability , for example there is no sense to make channel in sand reservoir with permeability of 10 Darcy - solution in this case would be  good upscaling with unregular cell thickness) 
Secondly this well is in oil zone - there is no water to come unless its come from bad completion or injector - that is why i use fuzzy logic algos when program prepare draft analysis also program pays attention to BPH , for example in this injector model BHP more than existing fracturing BHP so this case is subject to fracture , and i take decision two "draw" the path only if i have certain triggers active
As for approach of forecasting , using standard approaches you will get oil between this to wells and will put the project well to the existing water zone, my task is to set up the reservoir to the last day of history matching with maximum reliability, but if i will drill 10 more wells i will remake the model , because in geological model only FWL most in any cases is the same everything else is subject to change 
As for multx , i do not use petrel as workflows they are extremely slow - i use my program which makes multx paths to any well and prepares schedule section
Regards

----------


## vinomarky

My point was simply if you arrive at a matched model that is consistent with geological understanding, then you stand a far better chance of being reasonably predictive. Conversely, if you match through making non geologically realistic changes, then your model is far less likely to be useful as a predictive tool.

----------


## temr

Your point is your point 


RegardsSee More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## vinomarky

It's interesting, having read your recent rebuke to someone else for being rude by not appreciating people's helpful efforts, that you seem so curt in your own responses

Sorry you feel this way - I've only got 20 years of oilfield experience, so I guess I must not know much on the topic. This is the second time you've displayed similar response to me so I'll not trouble you again with any advice in the future

----------


## temr

I was n rude to you i just said that this is your point.
As for sharing the knowledge as you notice i share with people here who asking but to people who have they own point like you it is no sense to share because u know everything .... 
so the only thing for me left is to wish you a good luck

----------


## Shakespear

Guys, guys, lets step back and not get over worked over "words".

I do not have huge experience in history matching but can only say this. The best that I saw was what I once saw in Denver SLB office. There you had an interdisciplinary team working on the problem. The geologist was there to retrain the reservoir engineers from making miracles happen, if you get what I mean  :Big Grin: 

When the jobs are smaller the geologist would be present but working on 4-5 things and would often be out of the loop as to what the reservoir engineer was doing to the simulation model. Here things would look great on plots and maps but what was in the model was another thing  :Wink: 

Hence, history matching can be many things in different places and different situations and different personal experiences.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xbone2003

wow...y'all are good!!!...makes me wonder when i'll get there..lol... am in my final year in college...just started doing a course in reservoir simulation...lots of helpful links here...THANKS...however i tried to download the heriot watt resv sim. book and it said the link was out...could u pls repost it or refer me to somewhere else i could get it..thanks again...good work everyone..

----------


## Shakespear

Just do this in 4share

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shakespear

Oh,  I would also highly recommend reading this paper !!!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile: 

You Will Learn Something  :Wink:

----------


## xbone2003

hey thanks shakespear...checking it out now..

----------


## coyee

CMOST (Computer Assisted History Matching, Optimization and Uncertainty Assessment Tool) is a tool for reservoir simulation automation under reservoir engineer's guidance. It performs four key tasks such as sensitivity analysis, history matching, optimization and uncertainty assessment.

In my opinion, basically it has same features like enABLE, MEPO, COUGAR or SimOpt but it has advantage on recall the file of cmg.dat and excel.xls. Maybe senior RE (temr, Vinomarky, Shakespears) could explain the pro-cons as I am still new learner of this tool.. I want to know also about the development of this software in the future (recent talk said SimOpt will not developed anymore as They don't work for Slb, what about MEPO and COUGAR?)..

Vinomarky, you point out that you could explore more on enABLE when you have a sufficient time to have consultation with enABLE guys, is that tool significantly help your history matching task? Are you still use it until now?


thanks and enjoy the tutorial  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: 48$jk

----------


## vinomarky

To answer the question does EnABLE significantly help with my history matching, the answer is absolutely - usually though not so much in terms of saving time, but in terms of arriving at a better understanding the envelope of answers and the key uncertainties. After working with it for a while, I would liken it to Excel for accountants.... accountants always were able to balance the books before Excel came out, and they still spend about the same amount of time doing it now that they have Excel, but now they can investigate and check many other scenarios and avenues that they previously were incapable of doing in the time allowed. I use it quite regularly.

----------


## coyee

Hmm... I got the point, thanks so much vinomarky

----------


## Shakespear

Someone may find something of interest here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bratek

Long time to see you Shakespear  :Smile: 
How are you?

Next month, I will go to Dynamic modeling so need some help from you.

Have a good time.


Regards,
BratekSee More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## anjumbukhari

Thanks

----------


## dquento

Has anyone got "Streamline Simulation: Theory and Practice by Datta-Gupta and Michael J. King"? thx

----------


## Shakespear

Learn from others regarding History Matching.

Good material here, 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    :Big Grin:

----------


## dquento

hi all,
I encounter some errors trying to rerun a simualtion in eclipse 2009 as below. The case was created in the 2005a version.
what is the cause of these errors and how do i resolve the problem? thanks for helping.
Info: Environment is NON-PVM LOCAL
Info: Eclrun option is now available with Office
Error: Executable c:\ecl\2005a\bin\pc\eclipse.exe read from the project file not found. The default executable will be used.Info: Current Grid File is H:\XEMII_StrimSim\XEMII_E100_INIT.GRID
Info: Exporting file XEMII_E100_INIT
Info: XEMII_E100_INIT Output File is Unformatted and Unified
Info: Run 1 : Simulation Waiting
Error: c:\ecl\2005a\bin\pc\eclipse.exe command not found, or the path is not correct
Info: Run failed
Info: Run 1 : Simulation Failed
Info: Case XEMII_E100_INIT finished.
Error: XEMII_E100_INIT.MSG not foundInfo: Simulations Finished. Timer Stopped
Info: Closing INIT module

----------


## vinomarky

reading it just like everyone else - seems to appear that your project is pointing to your old (and no longer available)  2005 Eclipse executable rather than your new 2009 executable. How are you launching the runs?

----------


## dquento

I opened the initial project in Eclipse (Office) 2009, included another region of the reservoir for simulation by resetting ACTNUM, saved the progect to a new directory and ran an initialization with NOSIM which resulted in the errors above.

----------


## baouche

shakespare;  I need the pass of archives Please. many thanks

----------


## Shakespear

Not sure I understand what you want.

----------


## baouche

Please, There are some Heriott_Watt  files which need pass for extract. Please let me know. Sincerely yours.  Dr rafik

----------


## Shakespear

Sorry but I don't have any files with passwords  :Smile:

----------


## vinomarky

I simply looks like you are launching against the wrong version of the Eclipse run-time....  When you are about to launch, check which version it is referencing, and try a different one

----------


## mo2020200

Hi everybody, I just Join to the Forum, It is so intresting for me a forum for Petroleum Engineer, Actually, I was searching for a Method or Prepared Code to Link Matlab with E100, I am leaded to this website. Here, Anybody link these to software? because I faced lots of problem, firstly I understand the Data file in E100 shouldnt have include file!! am I right? So i should write whole data file in Matlab as a string as I am not so expert in Matlab it is so boring for me to define a string ,... are there anybody here which is did it before? Thanks a million

See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## Shakespear

> E100 should'nt have include file!!



No, it can.

You have a good idea. This is how SIMOPT works which is one of the ECLIPSE OFFICE programs if you have the license for it  :Smile: 

This has crossed my mind before, using MATLAB with ECLIPSE. I know that internally at SLB there were some engineers who wrote their own code to launch ECLIPSE, take the results , then using their own program have it decide how to make the next run.

I think the first step would be write something to scan the output of an ECLIPSE run and extract data that would be of interest for regression, if history matching is what interests you.

----------


## mo2020200

Thanks for ur fast replay, it really impress me.
actually for SIMOPT, we have the license. how can we use that one? 
for include file, I did a simulation from $eclipse.bat whenever the datafile have a include file, it couldnt run it. I faced to error. but whenever I run the file from launcher there are no problem. I dont know how can I overcome the problem.
In matlab, I think we could extract the required output as excel file. it shouldnt be a big deal. my main concern know how can i generate a datafile in Matlab. It is so difficult for me, because I am amator in Matlab coding. I dont how can I combine a string with numerci and generate input file for E100. Thanks a million. I am still trying to do that. But I hope i could find a way that just change the one of the include file instead of writting the whole code in matlab.!

----------


## Shakespear

> Open-ECLIPSE was developed to address these requirements. It consists of a set of subroutines
> in the code that communicate with an external application. Activation of Open-ECLIPSE puts
> ECLIPSE into listening mode, awaiting commands from a suitably configured controlling
> program. The controlling program may set well and group operating constraints, interrogate
> well and group flows, control the advancement of the simulation run and control the output of
> reports and RESTART files. Communication between ECLIPSE and the controlling program is
> handled by PVM (Parallel Virtual Machine), which must be present on your system.



Look in the ECLIPSE Technical Description manual.

----------


## baouche

Dear all, I need RokDoc 5.4.4 software.

----------


## braindrain

> CMOST (Computer Assisted History Matching, Optimization and Uncertainty Assessment Tool) is a tool for reservoir simulation automation under reservoir engineer's guidance. It performs four key tasks such as sensitivity analysis, history matching, optimization and uncertainty assessment.
> 
> In my opinion, basically it has same features like enABLE, MEPO, COUGAR or SimOpt but it has advantage on recall the file of cmg.dat and excel.xls. Maybe senior RE (temr, Vinomarky, Shakespears) could explain the pro-cons as I am still new learner of this tool.. I want to know also about the development of this software in the future (recent talk said SimOpt will not developed anymore as They don't work for Slb, what about MEPO and COUGAR?)..
> 
> Vinomarky, you point out that you could explore more on enABLE when you have a sufficient time to have consultation with enABLE guys, is that tool significantly help your history matching task? Are you still use it until now?
> 
> 
> thanks and enjoy the tutorial 
> 
> ...



sir this pass not working.............!

----------


## coyee

> sir this pass not working.............!



Are you sure, Sir?
I've checked it and it's working

----------


## braindrain

> Are you sure, Sir?
> I've checked it and it's working



thank you sir its working....................!

----------


## Mehdi0914

could I ask what are you planning to do with coupling MATLAB and ECLIPSE?
If I know,,,maybe I could help...




> Hi everybody, I just Join to the Forum, It is so intresting for me a forum for Petroleum Engineer, Actually, I was searching for a Method or Prepared Code to Link Matlab with E100, I am leaded to this website. Here, Anybody link these to software? because I faced lots of problem, firstly I understand the Data file in E100 shouldnt have include file!! am I right? So i should write whole data file in Matlab as a string as I am not so expert in Matlab it is so boring for me to define a string ,... are there anybody here which is did it before? Thanks a million

----------


## Imanol

Salaam
I'm a beginner in Eclipse simulation, I have two short questions, I have a data file uploaded in the office, and my first question is how and where can I know what is the maximum possible recovery factor?
And my second question is where can I see if the system has an aquifer?
Thanks a lot
Imanol

----------


## Imanol

Forgot to mention, it is a Eclipse 100 data file
Thanks
Imanol

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## sapu

Hi there, 



I am looking for the documentation of the following software: Cougar/CondorFlow, CMOST. Can someone please share it here?

Many thanks in advance...See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## babaisa

Hi people,

Please could some1 share Eclipse, MBAL and Ecrin softwares with me.

Thanks in anticipation of your most favourable response.

Regards

----------


## naqvi

Dear Fellows,
I am having trouble in simulating a real-time reservoir with Three different producing zones having different PVT properties. However they have produced Commingled production over 40 Years. Please Help me that how can I simulate them and History Match later such that each production should be using its own PVT table in the Input. Is there any special Keyword in Eclipse that can bring an ease  :Smile: ....I am desperate to have an answer....

Thanks
ammar

----------


## naqvi

Dear Fellows,
I am having trouble in simulating a real-time reservoir with Three different producing zones having different PVT properties. However they have produced Commingled production over 40 Years. Please Help me that how can I simulate them and History Match later such that each production should be using its own PVT table in the Input. Is there any special Keyword in Eclipse that can bring an ease ....I am desperate to have an answer....

Thanks
ammar

----------


## paolomaldini

Thanks

----------


## tinni

Hello everybody
i am trying to match history for a gas reservoir with bottom aquifer support with eclipse 100. i am getting some warnings stating that at certain point some of the well's are switched to BHP controlled. and also though my initial pressure match is fine, at the end of the history, measured pressures are somewhat lower than the observed ones and also i am getting a high jump in water production at the end. water production rates are also fluctuating from a very high to very low value. can someone suggest me what to do in this case? a little help will be highly appreciated.

----------


## bratek

> Hello everybody
> i am trying to match history for a gas reservoir with bottom aquifer support with eclipse 100. i am getting some warnings stating that at certain point some of the well's are switched to BHP controlled. and also though my initial pressure match is fine, at the end of the history, measured pressures are somewhat lower than the observed ones and also i am getting a high jump in water production at the end. water production rates are also fluctuating from a very high to very low value. can someone suggest me what to do in this case? a little help will be highly appreciated.



 :Smile:  that is dynamic simulation....
I also got some problem like that you need to check:

1. Water contact (maybe close to your perforation ?)
2. 3D Water saturation ?
3. 3D PHI, K, NTG,....
4. Upscaling,.....

alot of sh..ittt will be influenced to your Eclipse results 

also one option ( I dont know it in Eclipse) but when I run Eclipse from Petrel u can check "Gas control volume" instead of "Fluid control volume"....

Good luck,
Bratek

----------


## tinni

> that is dynamic simulation....
> I also got some problem like that you need to check:
> 
> 1. Water contact (maybe close to your perforation ?)
> 2. 3D Water saturation ?
> 3. 3D PHI, K, NTG,....
> 4. Upscaling,.....
> 
> alot of sh..ittt will be influenced to your Eclipse results 
> ...



thanks Bratek for your suggestions. i will check those things.

----------


## karakurt2

I have a number of regions prepared for use in Shlumberger simopt software for history matching of observed reservoir pressure with model. I would like utilize same regions in Roxar EnABLE with similar scenario, but I have no idea how to convert them in cell modifiers. Could you figure out a procedure. Can you help me with EnABLE tutorial materials if they exists?

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## Eric_Cartman

Currently I'm doing a polymer/surfactant injection simulation on Eclipse. I got this warning:
 @--WARNING  AT TIME        0.0   DAYS    (31-JAN-1990):
 @           THE CRITICAL WATER SATURATION                                   
 @           OF A CELL CONTAINING SURFACTANT IS GREATER THEN                 
 @           THE ORIGINAL VALUE IN CELL ( 50,  1, 85)                        
 @            SWCR   0.2200 SWCRS   0.2600 

It refers to every cell, so prevent from simulation run. Could anyone please help me to solve that problem?

----------


## Eric_Cartman

> Currently I'm doing a polymer/surfactant injection simulation on Eclipse. I got this warning:
>  @--WARNING  AT TIME        0.0   DAYS    (31-JAN-1990):
>  @           THE CRITICAL WATER SATURATION                                   
>  @           OF A CELL CONTAINING SURFACTANT IS GREATER THEN                 
>  @           THE ORIGINAL VALUE IN CELL ( 50,  1, 85)                        
>  @            SWCR   0.2200 SWCRS   0.2600 
> 
> It refers to every cell, so prevent from simulation run. Could anyone please help me to solve that problem?




The problem solved. Should be attentive with SURFNUM

----------


## dquento

how do you make residual oil distribution maps in Eclipse?

See More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## ursulet

I am also interested in "Practical Reservoir Simulation" by Mike Carlson
Thank You

----------


## dquento

Does anyone have the paper SPE26056 "Quantification and Management of Uncertainty in Reserves" and is willing to share?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## rhosseiny

Dose any body knows how to enable save and restore in flogrid?
as i know the following options are disabled in eclipse2010.1.

-Save Workspace
-Save Workspace as
-Restore Workspace

Regards

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
What would be production profile before and after injection
How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.

----------


## DAH7542

Hey Sammy12345,

E300 is not "a basic reservoir simulation package" as you stated. The price is considerably high, even for some small/independent companies. I honestly don't think the price is affordable and buying such an expensive software just to do your thesis is not a good idea.

Try this:

1. Talk to Schlumberger and CMG (Computer Modelling Group) and ask for some educational, free licenses of E300 and/or GEM (CMG's compositional simulator). Sometimes they provide short-time free licenses for students.

2. In case point 1 is not a possible, try free and legal softwares to predict CO2 flooding such as "CO2 MISCIBLE FLOOD PREDICTIVE (COPM)", developed by the US-DOE and available at its website:

Software download (legal and free for all): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 Manual: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Another CO2 flooding free-package developed by DOE is CO2 PROPHET: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Entire list of US-DOE free software: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sammy12345

Hi DAH7542,

Many thanks fro your help, I am contacting Schlumberger and CMG, lets see what there response is and in the mean time, I down loaded the CO2 prophet model from the US-DOE website but the system requirements in order to run the program is Windows XP with a 32 bit operating system, it wont run on the version I am using that is windows 7 with a 64 bit operating system.

regards.

----------


## Athon

Thanks man.

----------


## omo

Hi, I am a new Reservoir engineer with a firm, I just graduated last last year december and I am the only Reservoir engineer in the company, I am quiet confused how to go about things. The coy dont train and its a 6 months contract job..I feel lost..what should I do to learn faster

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student and I am doing a research in CO2 EOR and currently I am in the process of doing an economic analysis, I was wondering if you can guide me any good research papers or any other materials related to this topic (economic analysis), since you are a senior member, I am sure you can guide me in the right direction, I did had a go on google and other search engines, but it was not useful.
regards
Azeem

----------


## Shakespear

> Hi,
> I am a student and I am doing a research in CO2 EOR and currently I am in the process of doing an economic analysis, I was wondering if you can guide me any good research papers or any other materials related to this topic (economic analysis), since you are a senior member, I am sure you can guide me in the right direction, I did had a go on google and other search engines, but it was not useful.
> regards
> Azeem



Have a look at this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sammy12345

Thank you
regards.

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Bilal,
I just have one more question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.

I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.


regards
AzeemSee More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Senior Member, 
I am new to Eclipse and I am currently undertaking a research in EOR using CO2, I just wanted to ask the the theory behind controlling the THP and BHP for increasing the oil production
Azeem
Australian Maritime college

----------


## totongs

Hello, I am new to reservoir simulation

said that I have matched my model and the most things I did are some adjustment locally in near wells..(change some properties and multipliers) 
in order to match production data, besides doing adjustment aquifer etc..

because my model will do forecasting, I am not sure with the properties far from wells or between wells that have been generated by geostatistic processing

So how to control the quality of history matching? what should we do in history matching process actually?

----------


## penabur

could someone please share any papers which relate to history matching fundamental?? Need it for thesis guys. 
thank u all  :Smile:

----------


## vanthai88

i have some documents relate history matching./ If anybody need them, can contact with me: vanthai88@gmail.com.
thanks

----------


## temr

Re: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching
i have some documents relate history matching./ If anybody need them, can contact with me: vanthai88@gmail.com.
thanks
Recent Th

Can you post them here

----------


## arisp

Good

----------


## notachance

Hi everyone,
I am very glad to see so much experienced people together. I need help from u guys as I am a beginner. As my M.Tech project I would like to do some work related to automated history matching using genetic algorithm, for that I need a model preferably real but not that much complex to load in eclipse 100 simulator for the simulated production data and bhp. I am not getting data for building the model as well as the production history and bhp. Any help will be very valuable for me. Thanks in advance.

----------


## notachance

Hi everyone,
I am very glad to see so much experienced people together. I need help from u guys as I am a beginner. As my M.Tech project I would like to do some work related to automated history matching using genetic algorithm, for that I need a model preferably real but not that much complex to load in eclipse 100 simulator for the simulated production data and bhp. I am not getting data for building the model as well as the production history and bhp. Any help will be very valuable for me. Thanks in advance.

----------


## coby

You can check out the scoping model by Kinder Morgan. It is an excel spreadsheet.





> Hi Bilal,
> I just have one more question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
> I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.
> 
> I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
> regards
> Azeem

----------


## coby

You can check out the scoping model by Kinder Morgan. It is an excel spreadsheet.





> Hi Bilal,
> I just have one more question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
> I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.
> 
> I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
> regards
> Azeem

----------


## temr

Coby, the main goal of any econ model is to make a comaprison between investments
For investor is it worth to invest for CO2 recovery or just put the money to the bank deposit 
So to judge this several economical key indicators from they the main are
NPV - net present value 
IRR - iternal rate of return
PVR - discounted profit index
If you are russin speaking persob here is a good site in russian
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
otherwise you need to post here data so i can create the model
the data i need is the cost of CO2, ( all cost including capital by year) 
The effect - delta production you will get from this recovery
Percent of succses of this treatment by well 
Production by year with recovery and without

----------


## temr

Coby, the main goal of any econ model is to make a comaprison between investments
For investor is it worth to invest for CO2 recovery or just put the money to the bank deposit 
So to judge this several economical key indicators from they the main are
NPV - net present value 
IRR - iternal rate of return
PVR - discounted profit index
If you are russin speaking persob here is a good site in russian
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
otherwise you need to post here data so i can create the model


the data i need is the cost of CO2, ( all cost including capital by year) 
The effect - delta production you will get from this recovery
Percent of succses of this treatment by well 
Production by year with recovery and withoutSee More: Reservoir Simulation and History Matching

----------


## coby

In US, the challenge of any CO2 related project is the source of CO2. A lot of EOR projects are on hold waiting for the co2 pipeline to be built.

----------


## jahsan99

HI  :Stupid: , *Can any one suggest development strategy for maximum recovery and wells model in petrel and simulator is eclispe100* - I dont know how and which parameters to fill in the prediction/depletion and water injection prediction rules. Here is the link to the model i am working, I have basic idea of how petrel works since I am very new to petrel and eclipse (gives me convergence problem), any help will be appreciated.
Here is the link to the model: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jahsan99

HI , Can any one suggest development strategy for maximum recovery and wells model in petrel and simulator is eclispe100 - I dont know how and which parameters to fill in the prediction/depletion and water injection prediction rules. Here is the link to the model i am working, I have basic idea of how petrel works since I am very new to petrel and eclipse (gives me convergence problem), any help will be appreciated.
Here is the link to the model: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daeron

I share a papers serie of SPE about History Matching

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## abrashid79

Dear Friend*

Could you please provide link to the paper.

Regards
Abdul Rashid

----------


## daeron

In this page you can download **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abrashid79

Dear Daeron*

I have problem with downloading the books from this website* the site is blocked by administrator.

Regards
Abdul Rashid.

----------


## daeron

I don't know what happen* I can download normally in 4shared* what site is blocked* the blog or the 4shared account?

----------


## abrashid79

Dear Daeron*

I have registered on the site and I get mails regarding book download* when I clicked the link ''Download here''* it directs me to the new page. I think it directs me to the 4 shared account which is blocked by the department of communications of india and it gets break.
So any other possibility to connect to the other site to download the books.

Regards
Abdul Rashid

----------

